
The Secret Service Tried to Catch a Hacker with a Malware Booby-Trap - longdefeat
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/wxqz54/secret-service-network-investigative-technique-ransomware
======
realpanzer
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23796857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23796857)

